# Billing For Measure



## sblanchard (Oct 30, 2008)

I Would Like To Start Billing For Measures For Anesthesia I There Anyone Who Can Help Me?


----------



## AYCPC (Nov 1, 2008)

What measures are you considering?


----------



## sblanchard (Nov 6, 2008)

*Measures*

4048f And 4047f


----------

